# Are Nubians Naturally Clumsy?



## SarahFair (Jul 6, 2012)

I have 2 nubians that are about 6.5 months old. They were bottle raised and the sweetest things on the planet.
...but they are also the clumsiest things on the planet.

I do often get a laugh out of it  though. 
Today putting them up they were (very slowly) making their way out to the pen. One stepped in a hole and it took him forever the catch his feet under him. 
While my other goats can step over a hose or a rope they will just about trip trying to figure out they need to get over it.
They were never the rambunctious jumping and bounding kids either.. 

Very laid back, take their sweet time goats. 
(I mean, I can probably count on one hand how many times Ive seen these guys run more than 10 feet)


So are my guys naturally suppose to be clumsy or are they just *special*


----------



## ksalvagno (Jul 6, 2012)

I haven't known Nubians to be naturally clumsy so I guess you have "special" ones.


----------



## Catahoula (Jul 6, 2012)

ksalvagno said:
			
		

> I haven't known Nubians to be naturally clumsy so I guess you have "special" ones.


----------



## DonnaBelle (Jul 6, 2012)

I've got 19 Nubians, and right now it's 103 outside.  So they are a little "slower" than usual.

My new baby girl, who's 2 weeks old does a little side jumping in the mornings when it's cooler.  

I think goats adapt to their surroundings and are not as nimble on flat ground as they would be on hill sides or rocky areas.

I saw a program on mountain goats one time, and they are amazing.  

DonnaBelle


----------



## ILuvSheep (Jul 6, 2012)

DonnaBelle said:
			
		

> I've got 19 Nubians, and right now it's 103 outside.  So they are a little "slower" than usual.
> 
> My new baby girl, who's 2 weeks old does a little side jumping in the mornings when it's cooler.
> 
> ...


Mountain goats are aweing. Just google 'Mountain goats jumping on cliffs' in the pics section, and youll get SO many cool pics such as... (NOT my pic)








Anywho back on topic. I think you have *special* nubians


----------



## Catahoula (Jul 6, 2012)

Maybe its just the heat? My 4 month old boer wethers are very active but not so if it is hot.


----------



## SarahFair (Jul 7, 2012)

They have never been overly active. Im starting to wonder if the buckling is even going to preform when the time comes


----------



## DonnaBelle (Jul 7, 2012)

Have faith girl, like most of the male species, he has to have a little experience under his belt before he can perform at will.

At least my River was that way.  He's about 16 months old.  This year he's all male for sure 

This year, my first came in heat about 6 weeks ago, since then, and constantly, he's been smelling oh so good and romancing everyone in sight.

DonnaBelle


----------

